# Wappen erstellen?



## josDesign (26. Dezember 2003)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe noch eher wenig Erfahrung mit Corel DRAW 11 gemacht, aber ich weis schon wo ich was finde.

Aber nun stehe ich vor einem eigentlich kleinem Hinderniss.

ich soll ein Wappen erstellen, was ca der angehängten Datei entspricht wobei ein etwas stumpferer Winkel am unteren Ende sein soll. Das ganze soll später Größenveränderbar sein -> Also ein Vektorpfad


Aber nur wie gehe ich am besten das an? Habe noch nie selbst "Vektor gezeichnet"


Daher würde ich über eine kleine Hilfe sehr dankbar sein.

MfG
josDesign


----------



## Tabea (6. Januar 2004)

HI Jos,

eigentlich ist es ganz simpel diese Form zu erstellen, wenn Du Dich mit den Grundzügen zur Erstellung von Vektorgrafiken auskennst.

Als erstes imoprtierst Du am besten das Bild, also die Vorlage, die Du nachbauen mußt.

Dann mittels des Stiftwerkzeuges den Umriss setzen, als Ausgangspunkt wäre das ein Dreieck.

Dann wählst Du mit F10 "Hilfsmittel Form" aus, es sollte der Cursor zu einem großen schwarzen Dreieck werden. 
Nun die Spitze des Dreiecks auswählen und  dann in der Menüleiste  Linie in Kurven konvertieren anwählen, somit erhälst Du Ankerpunkte, die auf der Linie erscheinen, je nach dem Du diese bewegst, veränderst Du die Kurve und kannst sie dem Umriß anpassen.

Da es sich um eine Vektorgrafik handelt kannst Du diese beliebig skalieren.

Aber nutze mal Handbuch oder F1 über das Erstellen von Vektorgrafiken mit der Stiftfunktion.

Hoffe es hilft.

Tabea


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. Januar 2004)

Einfach mit dem Grundformen-Werkzeug ein Dreieck erstellen und dieses in
Kurven konvertieren. Danach mit dem Form-Werkzeug die Eckpunkte in Kurven
wandeln und über die Ankerpunkte Bezierkurven aufziehen bis die Form eines
Wappens draus wird.

Dein Wappen ist in 2 Minuten machbar. Lohnt sich also, es so zu machen. 

Videotutorial (ohne Ton):
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials141851.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## josDesign (8. Januar 2004)

*Danke leute*

Danke vielen Dank!

Ich habe es dann doch komplizierter auch zusammengebracht.

Aber nun weisich wieich in Zukunft solche Sachen angehen werde.

Hier der Link zum fertigen Bild: Klick 


MfG

josDesign


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Noch mal für die Werkzeuge in Bildern


----------



## Rieke (21. Oktober 2006)

äh ^^" welches programm wurde nun also verwendet?


----------



## josDesign (13. November 2006)

Corel DRAW. Jetzt nach einigen Jahren mache ich sowas immer nur mehr mit Illustrator

EDIT: Die Grafiken von jfk_adi sind Screenshots aus Freehand denk ich...


----------



## helaukoenig (14. November 2006)

Ja schön, dass auch du den Weg zum rechten Glauben gefunden hast. Dann muss ich an dir keinen Exorzismus praktizieren.


----------

